# Back To Basics vs. TOTW vs. Canidae Pure



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

We're looking for a food to feed our Boxer before we switch to raw and was wondering what you guys would suggest out of these three. He is on BB Large Breed Chicken & Rice now.

Back To Basics-75% Meat 25% Vegetable 0% Grains

Turkey giblets (turkey livers and turkey hearts), turkey meal, turkey, chicken meal, tapioca, pea protein, poultry fat (turkey and chicken, preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried whole egg, whole flaxseed, menhaden fish oil, natural chicken flavor, peas, sunflower oil, salt, l-carnitine, potassium chloride, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, vitamin E supplement, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), choline chloride, biotin, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, niacin, calcium pantothenate, sodium selenite, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, calcium iodate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid

Taste Of The Wild

Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, Yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid

Canidae Pure

Duck, turkey meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potato protein, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, natural mixed tocopherols, suncured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta-carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, Yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, papaya, pineapple.

What do you think? Or would you suggest anything else? We want a low carb, high protein, and grain free dog food.

Thanks!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I would say back to basics is superior in terms of ingredients and company quality.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have first hand experience with any of these foods with my personal dogs, so maybe my input isn't too valuable, but I have worked with a lot of owners with my profession, and I can tell you my first hand observations. Now, granted I don't know how much of it contributes to user error. 

This is just what I've witnessed and heard back from my customers. 
TOTW is a great grain free food, but really low calorie so a lot of people have to feed huge portions to have their dogs maintain a decent body weight, which makes it not be as cost effective as people hope, which is really the main advantage of TOTW when stacked up against other grain free foods. other grain free foods: cost. That said, I know plenty of people on here have said they feed less of it and are quite happy.

Canidae grain free is a pretty good food, but I have one complaint with nearly every dog I know of on Canidae foods that I interact with in a daycare and boarding setting on a regular basis, which off the top of my head is 12, and that is poop. It almost always seems to be mushy cow pie, OR totally solid, but with a clay-like consistency that leaves poo streaks on the grass, on a poop scoop, anything it touches. This is a non issue for a lot of people, I mean, solid is solid, but it peeves me out. I see it the worst with the regular grain inclusive formulas, but also with their Pure line. 

Back to Basics.... I can't think of anything negative I've seen with the dogs I know on this food. And off the top of my head can't recall hearing any complaints. 

Based on that, I'd recommend BtB, but again, this is just what I witness on a regular basis with my customer's pets, whom I work with in a daycare/boarding/grooming environment, and while I talk a lot with them about diet, (I swear everyone has questions.... but I don't mind and am always happy to talk 'dog food' with people!) I know there's a lot people don't tell me, so I'm not about to claim to know everyone's full experiences!

Best of luck with whatever you choose! They are all really great foods.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the detailed report too! I am leaning towards Back To Basics too at this point. I like the idea behind it and the percentages of everything. Although I'd rather have no veggies. I just can't wait until we start raw and I don't have to worry about this stuff! But I have to plan it with the shows for the detox period and how much time I have.

And TOTW is probably out because Duke already eats a little more than he should to keep weight on.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh is on Back to Basics and is doing wonderfully on it! I'd definitely recommend it for you to try :smile: She looks just as good as she did on 100% raw, which is a big thing for me.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

We are going to go with Backk to Basics until we switch. I like how much meat there is and even though there are some veggies there aren't much, thanks everyone!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Because I know it won't!:nonoogs are meant to eat meat only and they utilize it all! And I have never heard of Boxer being more apt to renal disease. A lot of other healh problems, yes sadly, but not renal disease. Can you show me your sources please?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, then can you please show me your sources from where you got this? That's all I'm asking for.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

huh? Am I missing something lol?

By the way, your boy Duke is so cute lol. I grew up with boxers, and my mom still has our Cooper...will always have such a soft spot for them


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes! Thank goodness that guy was banned or whatever. He just randomly stated Boxers commonly suffer from renal failure and that dogs can't digest more than 100 grams of meat.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

that's what I figured haha. Looked like you were talking to yourself, wanted to make sure you weren't crazy :biggrin1:


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks and I love Frenchies too! They're so cute!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

And yeah it looks like I was having a war with myself lol. Split personality


----------



## ploomay (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread made me laugh when I realized what happen. Split personality. Good one!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

We're on TOTW until we can switch to raw, it took us a long time to find something that worked for Dodger's sensitive tummy. I would love to hear how Duke does on the Back to Basics, which formula are you on? I'll have to have a look for it here and maybe give it a try. I just want to get the switch done but I'm having a heck of a time finding a good source of chicken that's not enhanced and loaded with salt - aaarrgghh!!!

I still can't get over how much Duke and Dodger look alike - LOL. How old is Duke now? Dodger is almost 19 months.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Duke's turning two in a month so he's 21 and 3/4 months now. He was born on the thirtieth. He's on BB Large Breed Chicken and Brown Rice now. We're either going with Back to Basics or Grandma Lucy's ( I had completely forgot about dehydrated!) If we go with GL it'll be the pureformance line.


----------



## ploomay (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd love to do GL. But it is too expensive for me.


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

we have been using Taste of the Wild for about 1 1/2 years. I do not find that we have to feed more to keep weight 
on our dogs. It is more like we feed less because they put weight on. We have had no problems with TOTW.


----------



## ploomay (Feb 13, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------

